
A Beginner's Guide to Morning Routines - Nathanael
http://blog.nathanaelsilverman.com/a-beginners-guide-to-morning-routines
======
ztratar
We are completely creatures of habit. That's a pretty great habit that you've
developed, Nathanael.

I think the importance of the little enjoyable things is easy to understate --
like watering the plants.

